# Vintage 2 stroke EV conversion



## Johnny J (Nov 27, 2008)

Just need to warn you regarding those Ebay cells, probably chinese made and they make ridiculous claims about the energy content, some people who have tested this kind of cells might sometimes get less than 1Ah out..
I would go for brand cells like Panasonic, Sanyo, Samsung or similar..


----------



## I_D_K (Apr 21, 2017)

Thanks. Will look at reputable brands then.


----------



## I_D_K (Apr 21, 2017)

So, having underestimated the battery wars, what would be the advice of the board given my goals? I'd like to keep the bike under 225lbs; that would allow for 60 (ish) lbs of battery. Is purchasing several packs of lifepo4 from hobby king the most economical? Understanding that there won't be much of an ROI it's reasonable that by the time whatever battery I purchase needs replacing new tech will be available. What setup will work easily with an existing BMS?


----------



## Karter2 (Nov 17, 2011)

60 ish lbs of LiFepo4 will give you less than 3kWh of capacity at best
So, that means you can afford to have a power usage of 50Wh per mile if you want to make a 60 mile range.
You will probably have to rethink your speed expectations to meet that demand.

FYI...there is no such thing as a 5.5 Ah 18650 cell.


----------



## MrScooter93 (May 9, 2017)

Do lead acids just to make it more vintage! rough 'em up a bit  

paint motor to match vehicle fashion times. 


DONE!  you got a badass oldschool tech thing going on there! 

PS. don't worry about range if your not going far haha


----------

